# More than 200 EMTs to have licenses suspended in certification scam



## MMiz (Jun 18, 2010)

*More than 200 EMTs to have licenses suspended in certification scam
*

More than 200 Massachusetts emergency medical technicians are having their licenses suspended because of their involvement in falsifying certification records, public health officials said today.

An investigation found a "systemic effort to falsify information" regarding the completion of certain requirements for recertification for the EMTs, said Public Health Commissioner John Auerbach.

*Read more!
*


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 18, 2010)

MMiz said:


> *More than 200 EMTs to have licenses suspended in certification scam
> *
> 
> More than 200 Massachusetts emergency medical technicians are having their licenses suspended because of their involvement in falsifying certification records, public health officials said today.
> ...



As far as I am concerned most, if not all of them should face criminal charges including, but not limited to; practicing medicine without a license, licensure fraud, criminal embezzlement and perhaps even conspiracy to defraud the state and local governments. Let em drink to that...see if that 2 grand was worth the punishment. Let them lose pensions and any possibility of working in a occupation of trust again. Getting legit CE's is just too dog-gone easy to have intentionally violated public trust...and for so little yet!! There is no excuse. I know people who have done it here.....grrrrrr :angry:


----------



## boingo (Jun 18, 2010)

Not a single Fire Dept. EMT will lose their job, you can take that to the bank.


----------



## Trayos (Jun 18, 2010)

Go to the top.
While you solve the immediate problem by removing the non-certified EMT's, you still keep the door open for repeat occurrences if you don't get rid of whatever organization was falsifying these records.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 18, 2010)

So this is unrelated to the CPR debacle that is going on? Wow...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

All 'providers' caught in this need to lose their jobs and serve jail time. And be barred from ever becoming certified again.


----------



## feldy (Jun 18, 2010)

so ive heard, although ff/EMTs will not lose thier jobs, those involved will not be allowed to treat pts on medical calls and spot checks will be done frequently. unfortunatly...the state still worries about the safety risk if the FD is the primary responder with a private co on transport.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 18, 2010)

feldy said:


> so ive heard, although ff/EMTs will not lose thier jobs, those involved will not be allowed to treat pts on medical calls and spot checks will be done frequently. unfortunatly...the state still worries about the safety risk if the FD is the primary responder with a private co on transport.



I have to ask, why will FFs not lose their job over this? It seems like they should!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have to ask, why will FFs not lose their job over this? It seems like they should!



Just another example of the unions protecting the slugs.


----------



## feldy (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree...in MA there are a lot more EMTs than FF and they worry that there may be a shortage of FF where not every truck will be fully covered 24/7. I know that the city next to my town will be laying off several FF and leave the medical to the private co who has the city's contract. Right now any major 911 call usually has Fire arriving on scene...sometimes first. But im with you, they should be punished. the thing is public safety and even though techically there are now a few un licensed emts out there, they want to keep the same number of trucks out as possible.


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 18, 2010)

feldy said:


> so ive heard, although ff/EMTs will not lose thier jobs, those involved will not be allowed to treat pts on medical calls and spot checks will be done frequently. unfortunatly...the state still worries about the safety risk if the FD is the primary responder with a private co on transport.



So, jail the Chief if he thinks his pathetic subordinates are so worth their pensions. Bet he'd get rid of them then!


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 18, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have to ask, why will FFs not lose their job over this? It seems like they should!



They'll cry public need....... Soooooo, why not fire em and save the city a few lives and a few bucks at the same time, eh? Here's a thought; hire some that aren't criminals! Sound good?


----------



## Trayos (Jun 18, 2010)

*This whole thing is like a tumor on public health...*

...and the longer it was allowed to fester, the more painful the removal will be. After all, not only will these people (hopefully) be removed from capacities where professionals _are _needed, public opinion could become increasingly suspicious of any responders, depending on how much local coverage this gets.


----------



## mikeN (Jun 18, 2010)

boingo said:


> Not a single Fire Dept. EMT will lose their job, you can take that to the bank.


False.


----------



## feldy (Jun 18, 2010)

Trayos said:


> ...and the longer it was allowed to fester, the more painful the removal will be. After all, not only will these people (hopefully) be removed from capacities where professionals _are _needed, public opinion could become increasingly suspicious of any responders, depending on how much local coverage this gets.



most of the people who faked their certs now have them and got them legally (after they got caught). so im sure people will be complaining that they messed up put then got their certs so whats the big deal?...wrong. you still falsified you certs, you need to be punished.

the public opinion was/is the reason MA has only now decided to take action as a well as replacing all who will be "suspened" but most likely let go so there will still be the same amt of coverage in the areas effected.


----------



## busmonkey (Jun 18, 2010)

feldy said:


> most of the people who faked their certs now have them and got them legally (after they got caught). so im sure people will be complaining that they messed up put then got their certs so whats the big deal?...wrong. you still falsified you certs, you need to be punished.
> 
> the public opinion was/is the reason MA has only now decided to take action as a well as replacing all who will be "suspened" but most likely let go so there will still be the same amt of coverage in the areas effected.



+1000

You (the person that is accused, not you referring to anyone in the forum aha) falsified certifications and put every patient you came into contact with's life in danger. It's the same as me (an EMR) attempting to start an IV in a patient, which I HAVE NO ability to do, but worse because it is someone that has no ability in this area.


----------



## boingo (Jun 20, 2010)

mikeN said:


> False.



Name one.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

boingo said:


> Not a single Fire Dept. EMT will lose their job, you can take that to the bank.



They should ALL be fired!!!!!!!!! if they were in this SCAM!!!!!!!! DAMN the union.......wonder what the law suit will look like?


----------

